# Tree in Alto Alto



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

There is a tree down in Alto Alto in the left hand channel around the wooded island after the train tunnel. Lots of branches hanging down into the water, but just enough space that you can get through although you will be paddle less (our experience today).

This little island

The tree was about a foot round and readily supported my weight when I walked out to rescue the snagged paddle, so it might be a little big to try to cut and move with just hand saws and throwbags.


----------



## jharvey (Sep 28, 2009)

That is good to know. Other than that how was the level. ELF or just low?


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

It was my first time paddling it, so I'm not sure compared to normal, but I was floating in a CR125 and didn't have to push my self along other then when I wandered out of the channel and got hung up. 

I do have a relatively high tolerance for (or sick enjoyment from) low water, so YMMV.


----------



## JHimick (May 12, 2006)

Seriously? Wasn't the flow something like 80 cfs? I think I've only run it around 800.

So what in hell does ELF and YMMV mean?


----------



## fenris (Dec 14, 2006)

See Wigston's post about the gauge being off. It sounds like it was around 230.

ELF - Extremely Low Flow
YMMV - Your Milage May Vary


----------



## Cheyenne (Oct 14, 2003)

ELF - Extremely Low Flow
YMMV - Your Mileage May Vary


----------

